# Axis2 und Tomcat



## junisternchen (10. Aug 2009)

hallo,

vielleicht ist der beitrag nichts fürs allgemeine. jetzt krig ich ihn da nur nicht mehr gelöscht.
also ich weiß zu axis und tomcat gibts hier schon einiges. aber irgendwie hat mir das noch nicht weitergeholfen. 

ich habe erst mit webservices angefangen und in eclipse auch ein paar beispiele zum laufen gebracht. nun will ich das ganze selbst versuchen und habe dieselbe in eclipse verwendete axis2.war in den webapps ordner in tomcat kopiert. der erzeugt daraufhin auch das passende axis2 verzeichnis. im browser komme ich bis .../axis2

1. bei services und administration wird mir ein internal server error angezeigt
auf der konsole:
SCHWERWIEGEND: StandardWrapper.Throwable
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/axis2/transport/http/AbstractAgent
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:675)
...

(das passende .jar ist eigentlich im axis2 lib ordner)

2. bei validate passt (denke ich) alles bis auf:

Examining Version Service

There was a problem in Axis2 version service , may be the service not available or some thing has gone wrong. But this does not mean system is not working ! Try to upload some other service and check to see whether it is working. 

da die von tomcat mitgelieferten beispiele ins webapps verzeichnis kopiert laufen, müsste es ja an axis2 liegen. ich habe aber leider keine idee mehr woran es noch liegen kann. also hoffe ich das problem hat schon jemand gelöst;-)
oder wenigstens noch ein paar möglichkeiten woran es liegen kann...


----------



## Noctarius (10. Aug 2009)

Ich hab mal den Bagger rausgeholt und es nach SOA verbuddelt


----------



## romzac (15. Aug 2009)

Ich hatte meine axis2.war auch mal manuell iin den webapps kopiert, wurde bei mir beim laden aber nicht richtig erkannt.
Lösch die WAR Datei wieder manuell, und versuche mal die über die Tomcat Management Console/Administration einzubinden. Da ist irgendwo ein Input Feld mit Push Button, mit dem man ganze Web Applikationen, also WAR Dateien, einspielen kann.
Evtl. Service neu starten nicht vergessen und gucken welche Log Informationen ausgegeben bzw. in den Logfiles gespeichert werden.


----------



## junisternchen (22. Aug 2009)

so, also nach dem vergleich des axis2 ordners mit einem aus eclipse, der funktioniert bin ich darauf gekommen.

falls es leuten mit demselben problem weiterhilft:

aus dem ordner den tomcat aus dem .war archiv erstellt hat alle überflüssigen ordner löschen. dann sollte es funktionieren. um die ordner zu bekommen in eclipse ein projekt aus dem .war archive erstellen.


----------



## valle (15. Mrz 2010)

hey, hab den thread hier grade gefunden als ich man höre und staune nach eben diesem fehler / dieser exception gesucht habe. ich habe das selbe problem, weiss aber nicht genau welche verzeichnisse du meinst?

ich hab in eclipse meine axis und tomcat einstellg. gesetzt, aber tomcat hat bei mir eigentlich nichts weiter erstellt? kannst du mir bsp verzeichnisse nennen? evtl. entdeck ichs nur nicht.

danke! gruss v.


----------

